# the match project



## stroker (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like to see what you guys can do with a simple prompt. strike a match in a completely dark room and shoot it during different stages of burning, from the initial spark to the fading glow.


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm... I'll have to go buy some matches.


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting idea. Just need to find a way to hold both the burning match and camera so that it works out.:lmao:


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 21, 2010)

malkav41 said:


> Interesting idea. Just need to find a way to hold both the burning match and camera so that it works out.:lmao:



All without burning yourself, or the house down! aha


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 21, 2010)

I shot these for last week's fight club.


----------



## stroker (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice shots! I had never thought of using a full book of matches, nice twist on it. When I tried striking a match in the dark I really liked the lighting effects it had on my hand and the contrast with the background.


----------



## smlblk396 (Sep 21, 2010)

use a roach clip to hold the match.


----------



## white (Sep 22, 2010)

6 is wonderful.


----------



## stroker (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if there is a way to use burst mode and a timer on my camera.. set it to 20 shots maybe? Its a sony cyber-shot DSC-H10 P&S if any know..


----------



## MrSmith (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent photos bentcountershaft!
I'll have to try this later!


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

love the last shot!
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------

